# Change passenger for a trip?



## Dan O (Jan 3, 2013)

If one were to make a reservation for two in a sleeper, or coach for that matter, (using AGR points) would it be hard to change the name of the passenger? As in, if I made a reservation for my adult daughter and me and later had to change it to another child (adult), would that be difficult? Would I have to cancel and immediately rebook?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe yes, maybe no. They rarely check IDs (in my opinion) and a person of the same sex (like Charles instead of David or Margaret instead of Jane) would probably not be questioned. But either way, an award at high bucket (fare) costs the same of points as an award at low bucket. So that would not be an issue.

what you can't do is (say) on a trip from NYP to SEA have tickets for David and Margaret from NYP to CHI and a ticket for David and Jane from CHI to SEA. In that case you would need 2 separate awards.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2013)

It shouldn't be a problem to change the name at all.


----------



## Dan O (Jan 6, 2013)

AlanB said:


> It shouldn't be a problem to change the name at all.


Thanks.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 6, 2013)

It's not an issue. I noticed they misspelled my boyfriend's first AND last name last time, so I called AGR to have them change it.


----------

